# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF طلبات : مشكلة في ATF

## helpo

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مشكلة في atf 
 في الواجهة تطلع واجهة لا اعرف ما هيا بس التفليش تمام ماشي تمام التمام 
بس المشكلة هيا مضاقتني 
تلقوها في المرفقات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## helpo

اين الردود يا شباب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

دى مشكلة في الوندوس عندك مش عيب بالبوكس وللتأكد اكثر جرب التثبيت على حاسوب اخر بوندوس انجليزي xp P2 or p3

----------


## helpo

بارك الله فيك بس هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة من غيرفورمات جديد لاني سطبت 3 مرات الويندوز

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> بارك الله فيك بس هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة من غيرفورمات جديد لاني سطبت 3 مرات الويندوز

 تأكد من دريفر الخاص بالبوكس أخي

----------


## big_gsm

*اخي جرب حدف برنامج بوكس من جدور باحد برامج تم اعد تتبيت بوكس من جديد*

----------

